# Anyone have Marans?



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

If so, how old were your pullets when they started laying? I have 5, different ages, all pullets. The black ones comb has been red about 2 weeks now. Others are starting to grow a little and getting redder. I have one very tame Cuckoo Rooster.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

Mine were 20 weeks when they started laying


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok mine must be getting close to that but not totally sure. The farmer I got them from didn't give me any dates, just estimates


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a few more Black Copper Marans hens that are 14 weeks and they already have red in their combs and have for a while now. They havnt started layibg...just for timing refrence.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, I am waiting on mine as well.. They're strange birds. The pullets seemed to have stopped growing but they're pretty much bantam sized. The roosters on the other hand are almost table ready. I wonder when the girls will catch up...


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

My 14 week roos are huge and mature enough to be creating 100% fertile eggs on an older hen. The 14 week pullets are still smallish with small reddened combs. They seem to mature slowly.


----------

